# Personal Chefs, what do you take with you



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I was wondering what personal chefs here take with them on a job and what do you use at the client's house.
Thanks


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Do you mean like an in home catering? Besides a knife roll/bag with your standard items and utensils I would think a lot of it depends on the location (what's available to you) and what you are cooking/prepping there.


----------



## abdiel (Jan 6, 2013)

My typical set starts with my knife roll, which I switch out according to what I will need to each event. There's no reason to take extra equipment and it increases the chance of you leaving something behind. 

I take 2 coolers with ice packs - one for proteins, one for dairy and produce. Your clients will watch you unload, so grocery bags don't look that professional.

I also take 3 dry totes, 1 for dry goods, 1 for any speciality equipment that I think the client might not have (vitamix, chinois, immersion blender, sheet trays, non-stick, cast iron, and so on, again depending on what the menu is), along with ziplocks, foil, wrap, delis, soap, scrubbies (you'd be surprised at how many people only have some dainty cleaning sponge), towels, trash bags. And the final one with serving platters, tablescaping, pitchers - any foh stuff.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I was more thinking on any pots & pans, a food processor or mandoline. As I get closer to graduating and putting my menu together, I would like to keep my prep time down to a minimum.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

ChefRossy said:


> I was more thinking on any pots & pans, a food processor or mandoline. As I get closer to graduating and putting my menu together, I would like to keep my prep time down to a minimum.


Do you have a space you are using commercially to prep items before hand at all? I guess you could bring that kind of stuff but I would think unless you are going somewhere that has a lot of space you are going to find some difficulties carrying around food processors and lots of pots and pans. When we did events at venues that were made for caterings/weddings a lot of the time they had kitchens there that had mostly what we needed. In home catering we just basically prepped/cooked everything as much as we could ahead of time without compromising quality and finishing in home. I've never really done a start to finish inside a home, but I guess if you have the capability to transport a lot of equipment that you may or may not need from job site to job site then great.

I think your first step would be to create a catering menu, then figure out what you can prep ahead of time and what needs to be done on site. After that you could make an equipment list of all possible items and just pull what you need from there depending on what the customer orders.


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I will be doing everything in the client's house, arriving with the groceries making and packaging the food, cleaning up and leaving. I am currently testing the menu with some equipment to see which saves me time during prep.
Love your avatar by the way.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

knife roll, cutting board, etamine, 2 oz ladle, vita-prep


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks, I am putting a system together and currently testing it.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Nov 13, 2018)

Bring a mini pantry as well, Olive oil, S&P, Italian Seasoning, Red Wine Vinegar, Honey or Agave, Cumin, a can of diced tomatoes, an unopened box of stock, corn starch, balsamic Glaze. Just with those ingredients alone can save your ass in case you forgot something. Plus plastic tasting spoons, towels, and gloves.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Nov 13, 2018)

And never ever, ever forget the 1/2 pint of Vodka!! Enough to calm, but not enough to be a beligerint drunk!!


----------

